# I thought this was a female?



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought this was a female, it even has white hairs, but this morning i saw these, they look like balls?
Is it a male or female please?
Thanks in advance.

P.S.  it's a Low Ryder auto-flowering.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

more


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2009)

definately "boy" parts


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm looks like balls ,,but i cannot really see this morning/afternoon :stoned:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2009)

100% hermie if you see hairs as well.

eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

What im i doing wrong? please?

I Had;
10 g-13 poison dwarf, 9 didn't germinate, i was a boy.
1 quiklsilver   didn't germinate
germinated 3 low ryders, killed 2 males a few days ago now this one!
I germinated 5 hindu kush autos, 2 were mushy and died.
i germinated the other 5 low ryders and they all sprouted, but the kittens ate the leaves off 2 plants!  will they live. turn hermie?

How do i get F****** WEED ?????????????????????????????
tHE ONLY ONES I HAVE ARE MY ********bagseed!

What the hell is wrong with me?

Why is this happening?
I ******* spent $1900.00 so far !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


More pics of new room, wait a sec.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

grrrr...


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

----


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

-----


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been trying since 5/9 and zero females, except for my bagseed !  and the blue hash feminized in the 9" pot.

I can not understand this!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 12, 2009)

your just having a run of bad luck ,,,,,it happens to us all ,,im going threw it too:cry: at the moment ,,~
sprouting seeds doing nothing or just dying:spit:

heres some greenmojo  hope it helps eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

from the pics am i doing something wrong????????
temps are at highest 93 in with 35% humidity.
The temps will go down when i hook up the air inlet today.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> your just having a run of bad luck ,,,,,it happens to us all ,,im going threw it too:cry: at the moment ,,~
> sprouting seeds doing nothing or just dying:spit:
> 
> heres some greenmojo hope it helps eace:


 

Really? i'm thinking its me?!

it's not soo much the money, it's the freaking fact i now have to wait MONTHS MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!! **** *** ** ***** *** ****** ****
I WANT WEED NOW !
whew, got that out of my system.................

By the looks, how much weed can i get from the bagseed plants?  1/2 oz. each?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you read *Mutt's* sticky on how to produce most females?http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546 I use his system and works pretty good for me.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

Are their any answers for a couple of my questions?

in post#7, 1st pic you can see the kittens ate leaves off the 2 plants, will this do damage?

Also, how much herb can i estimate to get from the 2 large bagseed plants in pics, post #9 ?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

i think your 93 deg temps even if only at certain times may be 1 conntributing factor.....?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

as we speak i'm hooking up a twin inlet window fan to 4" duct work, 1 to each tent, that will bring in much lower temps, its only 62 outside now.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

just keep tweekin things til ya get er locked in where ya need her. everyones conditions climate environment is diff.  jmo
   im still not where i wanna be even. tho money is my biggest set back.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Mr. K...

Sorry about your boys...   So many of us really do know how you feel.  It's that whole first million hours being so difficult thing...   You've already learned so much that you didn't have any clue about just a few months ago, right?  I see you posting some really good ideas in the threads and you're going to get there...   Do you have mothers or clones of your existing female plants?  I highly suggest that you do that if you haven't already.  Your bag seed plants just might turn out killer, you just never know.  Once you finally get a handful of females in your veg space you can forget all about messing with seeds until you feel the need to add a new strain to your grow.

I killed an ENTIRE TRAY of high $$$ seeds by saturating the living daylights out of them when I was just getting into this 15 years ago.  What made it more painful was the fact that I had brought them back with me from a trip to Amsterdam.  This was early 90's when there was no Attitude, no Doc Chronic, and Marc Emery didn't get SeedsDirect going until around '95...   So...  I was simply screwed.  

I think Mutt's post is very useful.  The great news is since my early disasters with seeds I've had great success once I got it all down.  I've only recently gotten back into growing after a few years away from the hobby but in my last grow location at a buddy's house I was getting at least an 80% female/male ratio no matter what the seeds were.  Bagseed or high dollar...   I basically do what Mutt suggests by limiting ALL stress during the first month of their development.  I've never got carried away with paying much attention to the humidity levels so it's never adversely effected my seedlings to grow in closer to 50% rh than Mutt's suggested 70% rh.  I also start my seeds in 5" x 5" square pots and don't transplant them until I put them in my final pots at around 5 weeks for another week or so of vegging.  Your setup has come a very long way and is looking great but the temps are really high and hopefully your new intake will help.  I've had to use A/C in all my grow rooms around here in the summer.  There doesn't seem to be any way around it for me.  

You'll get this all down to second nature if you keep at it.  It just takes lots of repetition to get a feel for keeping all the plates spinning in the air.  If you have some more bag seed...  practice, practice, practice!  I'm doing a bagseed grow right now because I knew my chops were rusty and I wanted something that I could afford to kill if I messed things up.  The good news is all four of my bag seed plants are finishing up very nicely and at least two of them are keeper strains and I haven't even properly tested them yet.  The early samples are very nice and when it properly dries and gets cured for a few weeks I'll do some serious evaluation.  The other two are late finishers but have my full attention now that they're starting to get all gooey and mature in the 11th hour...

Hang in there and you'll get it right, Mr. K...

Peace!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Are their any answers for a couple of my questions?
> 
> in post#7, 1st pic you can see the kittens ate leaves off the 2 plants, will this do damage?
> 
> Also, how much herb can i estimate to get from the 2 large bagseed plants in pics, post #9 ?



Yields are a real tough thing to gauge...  too many variables with an unknown strain.  My bag seed grow is a perfect example.  The one plant that started putting on the trichs early in week 3 and finished up very quick around 56 days came out of the gate so fast that I thought it would be a good producer.  It's the only plant I've harvested so far and it is some very dank bud but I'll be lucky to get 2 oz off of it and maybe closer to an oz and a half...   But...   the other three phenos from the same bud of bag seed look much different and are much heavier producers and I'm guessing I'll get at least around 3-4 oz off of each.  Your plants look great.  They have many bud sites and they're starting to fill out nice.  If I had to venture a guess, imho those two plants will probably give you around 6 oz or more for both when done but it's hard to tell as some strains really pack on the weight in the last couple weeks like the three girls I'm waiting on and I'm coming up on week 10 in two days...

Do you have anything sturdy to elevate your shorter plant with so your canopy profile is even?  It will make a big difference in the shorter plant's bud and dank development if you can get it just as close to the light as your other plant.  Every foot in distance from the light lowers the lumen count a bunch.  You may need to re-think your fan and ductwork too...   Your hot air is blowing right back into your hot grow room right?  Unless you can get that heat out of your room I don't think the fan in the window will do much to lower the temps enough until this fall when temps get much lower.  Even if it were to be 62º out for the rest of the summer you would need more Vortex type high power inline fans to pull enough air in.  If you sealed up your tents and put a strong inline fan on your intake you may be able to get away with blowing the heat back into the room but I'm not sure about that.  I doubt if it's going to stay in the 60's for you unless there is a Global Cooling event going on...  Your best bet is to start by exhausting all that heat.  Even a window A/C unit would have a hard time pulling down the temps constantly fighting your 400w hps hot air blower.  It looks like you're losing a lot of pull by the sharp turns and the long duct work but it's a moot point until you get the heat off the lights exhausted somewhere other than your room.  Can you exhaust the fan out the window?    Where is the inline fan on the floor pulling air from and can you mount it up high near where it's pulling the air?  If you can mount it up near where it's pulling air and can avoid curves in the duct work as much as possible and blow the hot air outside your temps should come down a good 15 degrees or more.  Got some closer pics of the ventilation setup?  I've tinkered with many setups and might have some good ideas as I'm sure others here do too...  If you can get the fan mounted correctly to pull air off your lights more efficiently and send it outdoors you'll drop the temps and you'll also be able to get your light a bit closer too.  

Peace!


----------



## woodymanz (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkngford why dont you try cloning your females and just clone from one plant? it's alot easyer then it sounds. So all your need is one female of each strand. I put together a cloner for under 10 bucks and also made a faster cloner for 30 bucks that one included water pump and micro sprayers.
  Think about trying cloning it would take the guess work out of it and save you money and hair.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

> it's alot easyer then it sounds.


 i too am finding this out after bein intimidated by it all at first.  (cloning)


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

First i wish to express thanks for each who took the time to read my post and offer help, thank you.
1) about clones;
I have only bag seed, auto's and feminized seeds, so i have nothing to clone.

My set up;

I KNOW i am exhausting hot air back into the room, it's embarrasshing  but i'm broke !  i'l  get the duct work to exhaust soon, yil then i have a fan blowing the air out of the room.

I have 2 4x4x6.5 tents. 1 for veg and 1 for flower.
T'5's in the veg tent and a 600 watt air cooled digital remote ballast with built in fan, charcoal filter (which isn't hooked up yet cause their is no smell yet, plus no more duct work, hehe )

I have a 434cfm 6" ehaust ( good point, i'll mount to ceiling later to reduce duct flow and restriction) with a "T" connected to both tents.
For inlet i just hooked up a twin inlet fan with 4" duct work.

Temps are, after 10 minutes, 86 degrees and 38% humidity, better, but i need to ehaust the heat!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 12, 2009)

I just gotta thank dirtyolsouth for his input in this thread. Spot on man.
Great explanations and just all around great advice.
Your experience and love of growing shows bro!


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

my hanna testers, cheap but i hope they work?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> my hanna testers, cheap but i hope they work?


 
Try them and find out 

Have you got a PH7 calibration solution?

eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Try them and find out
> 
> Have you got a PH7 calibration solution?
> 
> eace:


 

Lol, when i say i'm a dillhole, it's true.
All i ordered i did not know i needed calibration solution, lol??? 
One would think it's calibrated fron the factory?!

The tds came with solution but the ph did not, still broke but it's on my list.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

The math i did to fiqure this was from HTG website.
They state that a 4x4x6.5 tent will only need a 83cfm fan to recycle the air once every five minutes, so if i hook to 2 tents and take into account the loss of cfm in duct work, i still only come up with needing a 250-300 cfm fan at MOST !.? , and i have a 434 cfm ,  am i correct?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

well i can tell you for sure the exhaust is more than strong enough.
The tents are being sucked in when zipped up. 
Their is a lot of flow going through there.


----------



## woodymanz (Jul 12, 2009)

block that window too much light comes through that makes heat in that room. and for free mount that inline fan from the ceiling inbetween the tents just open lower vents to PULL in fresh cool air. I have no money eithere si i know how ya feel. I improvise and it works I grow all hydro easy to control water then soil for me.


----------



## woodymanz (Jul 12, 2009)

try running lights only durring the night time this way your dealing with a cooler air temp. you can take clones from your bag seeds too try it it wont hurt too try one cutting. take it from the youngest fem and cut from the lower section of the plant.


----------



## Yoga (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Lol, when i say i'm a dillhole, it's true.


 
If you (our local legal beagle) is a dillhole, then I hate to think what I am.

I had no idea about my ph meter.  I bought one on my first trip to the hydro shop, and was shown how to care for the equipment, how to calibrate, and given really good tips to be able to use less solution and save money.  I have the same Hanna meter as you, and have had no problems at all.

I'm sorry for your run of bad luck and hope it gets better.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

woodymanz said:
			
		

> try running lights only durring the night time this way your dealing with a cooler air temp. you can take clones from your bag seeds too try it it wont hurt too try one cutting. take it from the youngest fem and cut from the lower section of the plant.


 
I can't switch light schudule now.
Can i take a clone from the bagseed? its been flowering for 4 weeks yesterday.

Also, QUESTION................

I have a remote probe for my thermometer's and i placed it on the VERY TOP of the canopy, the tallest point of the tallest plant, that's where i got my readings. ( flower tent )

Veg tent the probe is laying on the soil of the plants and is now about 85 degrees with 39% humidity, but when i go in the tent it feels nice, NOT HOT or MUGGY.?  The outside ROOM temp says 80 on both meters, but it feels like 72 or so, nice.

Anyway, when i move my probe in the flower room to the soil, it reads 82 degrees.
So, my question is which temp matters? canopy level OR soil level ??

  :holysheep:    

I also opened the tents to check and there is nice COOL air flowing through the bottom 4" inlet vents and a STRONG suction from the top 6" exhaust vents.............................?

advice needed, will pay retainer...........lol


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

Yoga;

Lol, your too funny.  I'm no smarter than most, in fact, my parents had such strong connections, i almost couldn't fail, lol.
Although i have my strong points, a green thumb, as thus far, does not seem to be one of them, nor does physical labor in the realm of carpentry, building, and general "do it yourself" projects.( view that table I built,lol )
Sometimes i wonder what i am good at?

At any rate if my kids surpass me, i'll be grateful.
 p. s. i have been thoughtful of my spelling, lol, always room for improvement.


----------



## woodymanz (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I can't switch light schudule now.
> Can i take a clone from the bagseed? its been flowering for 4 weeks yesterday.
> 
> Also, QUESTION................
> ...



take your reading from under the light right next to the tops of your plants that more accureat readings. 



Yes you can take a clone from that bag seed plant just from the bottom and try to find shoot with little budding.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 12, 2009)

after alot of review and beer, i think my bagseed is doing soo well because it is native to the area.
I think perhaps seeds do best in their natural habitat particular to each seed.?

who knows...................
Although i know it costs to learn, i would like to see some results soon, ggrrrr.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

> Although i know it costs to learn


  thats exactly why im usin bagseed my first grows here now and will prolly continue wit themas i still gettin good bud either way and free seeds this way too. an if i lose em. oh well no financial los then i guess. imo so far the only thing im lackin moostly wit bagseed is not knowin the particular strain is all. so kinda a guessin game on care wise. but now i've got one momma ive gottten cuts off of and now all rooted an veggin ready for next batch flower. i also got one more i revegged of another no name strain thats really takion hella long to get in the game but she movin.  i also cloned another noname strain only one of the bunch which im a mom up giving me total of 3 moms for future clone only grows. and never paid a dime for the plants other than for the care of them (nutes,equip. etc)  and trust me man its all easier than it seems/looks. just read a bit on it an dive in. tahtswat i did.
  idk if your like i am wit this growin bit but it seems the more i read on somethin the more i getconfused by it all as well as intimidated(information overload lol)  so i read til i got the basics now and just go for it. if i fail then i go bak to the drawing board and read a lil more aND repeat. i know patience is a virtue but if ya ccan get some plants in flower and hatvest and another batch in flower when ya harvest right away then tartin all this on the side while waiting, imo it'll help take the edge off the wait . 
  trust me man. i prolly pulled out a million hairs cuzzes a storm on a daily basis, lost sleep etc etc before i got to wher at now an i still tend to stress abit on alot but  once you finally nip it in the hiney you'll be proud of yourself.  im happier than a two peckered billy goat now, and i just started idoor in feb. this year only
  its hell at times man, trust me i know.  at leastya got some decent equipment tho. unlike me an all my rig jobs. LOL  but hey watever works i guess. 
  just remember its simply a weed bro.  but wit optimal care you'll get optimal results imo.
  and to say the least i am still by far no where near the perfection i am striving for.
  baby steps my friend....  at least thats how i look at it all.
  i really hope ya can get it all under control tho man.
  dont give up.   you'll get her soon.  i got faith in ya man.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 13, 2009)

Hiya Mr K and all...

Dude...  you can name your strain: Mr. K's Triumph!  Heck yeah you got some potential good clone stock right there on your two flowering plants.  Bagseed schmagseed!  It's a marijuana seed.  It's potential is unknown. A secret locked within. An epiphany revealing itself right before your very eyes...  Okay already...  Money can help your odds of getting a great strain but don't ever think that your bagseed can't turn out to be a killer strain.  I've seen it happen too many times and it's happening right now in my closet.  

I've got four girls that I took clones of right when I put them to flower and as soon as the intensive research coming up (me and the bong!) I'll know which of the four clones I'll keep in my garden and I'll give the others to my pal the outdoor grower.  I have one plant done, another in the next few days and one more that just keeps flowering and only now at week 10 is showing signs of slowing down and the outer surface is *finally* starting to get nice and gooey.   A week ago I didn't think it would be a contender but now I can only wonder until research is complete.  It's labor-intensive but somebody's gotta do it.

To clone you will have to sacrifice one lower branch from each plant but it won't have any problem rooting with the bloom nutes she's been getting.  It will take it a few weeks to learn how to re-veg but in time you'll have cuttings for future grows.  Certainly less time than it will take to plant more seeds. Check out these great cloning guides from a couple of MP forum vets...  Find a method that sounds good to you.  More to learn, more to know!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33009&highlight=cloning

And here's a DIY of the same method I use...  NO cloning gel, solution or nutes...   Just tap water and bubbles...  I have made several of these and my current $20 model is made from a 2 gal black bucket with 5 cloning sites that hold 3 clones ea for a total of 15 at a time if I'd like but you can make it bigger or smaller.  I use the neoprene collars for my clones and cut two additional slits in each collar with a razor blade so they can hold 3 clones each.  All you need is bubbles and a dark tub/bin/bucket to keep light out of the water so it doesn't start growing algae or funk and I ain't talkin P-Funk!  They do have commercially available aeroponic and bubble cloners but it's the easiest DIY you could ever do and it will save you $150 or more...  Do you have a freshwater fish aquarium?  I have a pal who hangs clones on the upper edge of his fish tank with the tips of the clones in the aquarium water and in 7-10 days he has fully rooted clones.  Whodathunk?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799

It sounds like you have all the pieces for getting the exhaust happening whenever you get a few more doneros.  I'm sure your wife is ready to kill you so that's just gonna have to wait.  Once you get your duct to exhaust the air out of your grow room you won't believe the difference.  Those high velocity fans pull so much air that cool air will come into the room from the rest of the house, through the passive intake and into your tents.  It should get your temps perfect...  patience.  

Be glad you don't have a hydro store nearby!  My first few years in all this I must have bought and tried every product out there...  lol...  You stop by for some worm castings or a bag of soil and there it is...   the new *miracle* product on the shelf... (angels sing)  delivering promises of increased essential oils, yields, flavor, taste, yada yada yada...   Oooh..  I NEED some of that...       No I didn't and still don't.  

Rock ON!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> I've seen it happen too many times and it's happening right now in my closet.


  i second that dirty.
  i got 3 shawg seed girls goin in my closetwit the other good nug seeds and im so inlove wit one for sure. i cloned her erly on an im a mom'er up for cuttings.
 she is just a beut.
  i agree. no need to be downing the shwag ladies imo either.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i second that dirty.
> i got 3 shawg seed girls goin in my closetwit the other good nug seeds and im so inlove wit one for sure. i cloned her erly on an im a mom'er up for cuttings.
> she is just a beut.
> i agree. no need to be downing the shwag ladies imo either.



About 5 years ago I had an extremely sweet and potent high yielding sativa come out of a bag of compressed 'schwag.'  The weed I grew didn't even look like it was from the same planet as the bud I got the seeds out of.  I think a good deal of schwag must be nice when it's in the fields and then the commercial drying, compressing and storage of the weed takes it's toll. Whenever I come across some brown that you can actually taste despite all the abuse it's had and if it has a great buzz I'll keep a few beans.  I just had some brown weed a couple of weeks ago that had a sweet twang and heavy buzzzzz that reminded me of the Thai weed I used to get in the late 70's and early 80's...  I'll be popping a few of those to try soon.  You just never know and along with the risk that it could turn out poor I think the odds are in your favor if you liked the weed the seeds came out of.  

Peace!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i second that dirty.
> i got 3 shawg seed girls goin in my closetwit the other good nug seeds and im so inlove wit one for sure. i cloned her erly on an im a mom'er up for cuttings.
> she is just a beut.
> i agree. no need to be downing the shwag ladies imo either.



About 5 years ago I had an extremely sweet and potent high yielding sativa come out of a bag of compressed 'schwag.'  The weed I grew didn't even look like it was from the same planet as the bud I got the seeds out of and it was a great strain for years until I had to stop growing for a while due to travel for work.  

I think a good deal of schwag must be nice when it's in the fields and then the commercial drying, compressing, storage and transfer of the weed takes it's toll. Whenever I come across some brown that you can actually taste despite all the abuse it's had and if it has a great buzz I'll keep a few beans.  I just had some brown weed a couple of weeks ago that had a sweet twang and heavy buzzzzz that reminded me of the Thai weed I used to get in the late 70's and early 80's...  I'll be popping a few of those to try soon.  You just never know and along with the risk that it could turn out poor I think the odds are in your favor if you liked the weed the seeds came out of.  

Peace!


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks fellows...........................

I think i'll try cloning to save time and money.
Today i'll reasearch it and later i'll go for it.

You know it's easy to want to give up, i'm the type that if i CAN'T master something i feel inept.
But in a short time i really have went from the craddle to crawling and now just starting to walk ( with a lot of falls inbetween ).
I can't wait til i can run !

PLEASE................keep up with the great advice, peace................

   updates to come.....................................


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

top of the mornin to ya mrkingford
  just remember its not as difficult as it seems if ya get intimidate ever  just from reading on it.
  i've successfuly rooted 12 clones so faroutta 12. and have few more waitin to root. so far 100% success for me. and all i do it cut dip in green light roothormone powder and  plug em into peat pellets after soaked an swelled up. and it took liek everyone says (10 days) exactly for mine to root.
 i dont use no fancy heat pad or fancy dome either. i just took two small lilrubber totes and made bottom an lid out one, cuttin top off the lid one and placin saran wrap over the top makin a bit more transparent for light to go thu.  
  talk bout ghetto i know. lol but hey im 100% success so far. 
  after i they were rooted i stuck in small 2.5 inch starter pots wit soil where they still in now for almost week now and all growin fantastic. i just started them out on week dose veg nutes as well today as few were startin to look a lil yelllow.
  twasn't an ifo overload was it? LOL
  i sure hope you get a strategy down.
  best of luck to ya man.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 13, 2009)

So after reading Hicks thread on cloning in soil ( THANKS HICK, GREAT THREAD ) i went out and bought rootone and did the following.

I filled 2 4" pots with 60% FFOF and 40% perlite. I got 6.5 ph water and soaked the pots til got a lot of r/o. 
I then cut the lowest branches on the mother plant on a 45* angle. ( see white arrows in pic# 2 )
I put them in rootone 1/4" above where the soil meets and made a large hole in the soil as to not disturb the rootone. I packed in the soil around the top so the plant would not lean to one side and put them into the veg tent.

That's it.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 13, 2009)

and see the tags, i named them   Mr. K's Triumph   
as suggested, lol.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

now we're talkin man.  wat ta get on top of it there.
  how far along was ya donor plant? (flower/veg?)
 good luck an godspeed(greenspeed) there guy!
 i hope you get good results.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 13, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Thanks fellows...........................
> 
> I think i'll try cloning to save time and money.
> Today i'll reasearch it and later i'll go for it.
> ...



Dude, it's probably in your nature but stop beating yourself up.  You're starting to see the forest for the trees and in time you'll get more and more understanding of how it all fits.  You CAN do this, bro...  If I can, ANYONE can... lol...   I like your new avatar but how's the dog?  I kinda miss him/her...   Nothin' like a Lab...

Cloning is such a great way to go.  You're gonna love it.  The control it gives you over your grow is one of the best parts.  My favorite aspect of it is always being able to replicate THAT killer bud you just smoked.  Again and again and again.  I've never noticed any genetic drift in any of my strains and I had some strains going for about 9 years in my longest run in this hobby.  Maybe I just got just a bit better at doing this every grow but the strains seem to improve with age as I figure out the best growing technique/nutes/etc. for each strain as time goes on.  

Use the cheapest/easiest method of cloning you can find in the guides and follow the tips and you'll soon be rooting.  I really like all the clone guides but Hick has a really straight forward method that should be relatively inexpensive...   Root hormone, perlite/vermiculite/potting soil, a razor blade and some of your FF BB mixed at half strength.  Maybe $10-15.  I even saw one little 'sachet' packet of Clonex available online for $4.95...   Since you'll be taking only a couple/few clones that would be plenty if you're really tight on funds...  I've never thought 'cloning solution' was necessary or any more effective than 1/2 strength bloom nutes when I cloned in soil, cubes, plugs, etc but others may have other opinions...

hXXp://www.pchydro.com/cloning-c-27/clonex-root-gel-15-ml-p-2782

Since your girls have been flowering heavily for quite a while it's going to take probably a month after rooting before you'll have some nice 4-6" cuttings being produced.  BUT...  from that point forward you'll have a mother constantly producing all the clone stock you'll need.  I'm sure you're wishing you would have taken some clones a month ago when we were suggesting it but I do remember how intimidating 'cloning' was when I got into growing and we all know that hindsight is 20/20...   

When you get up the muster to pop another round of seeds if you take cuttings when your plants are still in veg mode it will completely eliminate any delays for learning to re-veg.  The more your plant has triggered to flowering the longer the clone will delay returning to vigorous veg growth...   Once you get in the routine of taking your cuttings when the mom's vegging you'll have very good growth rates.  Clones may be similar in size to seedlings but are much more robust and once fully rooted are like a little 'powerhouse' just waiting to EXPLODE in growth once you put it under your HID's.  Clones can be fed much more aggressively than seedlings the same size.  

So...  once you get the clone thing rolling you'll be in great shape.  Thank goodness you have some bud almost ready to comfort you and if you clone those plants you'll always be able to grow that same bud...

Peace!


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 13, 2009)

so what now?
how often do i water? 
When do i water next? i did not water after i rooted, only soaked the water prior to rooting.
will the rootone come off when i water?
????? ??


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 13, 2009)

The plant that i took from was 4 weeks into flowering.

HEY, dirtolsouth, HE'S NO LAB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
American Pitt Bull Terrier 3rd generation 121lbs with a 27" neck.

I changed the avater to the one i have now cause that's the plant i just took the clone from !
I'll probably change back after i smoke her, hehe, lol.


Thanks, REALLY, for ALL the help, without it i would have given up long ago.
I love the internet, too bad when when i was a kid it wasn't around, if you had Atari, you were the RICH kid on the block. If you had the latest donkey kong, you RULED !!!!!    wow what different times, lol.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 13, 2009)

After pondering my prior actions i forgot to mention that when i made the hole in the wet soil, i went to the bottom, so in effect, i suppose i planted the cut part of the plant at the bottom of the 4" pot, hiimmm, does this affect the situation in any way, particually adversly ?

Will there be room for roots to grow at the bottom?
*** it's always the little things................


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

not for sure on the soil cloning but when idone mine so far they all in peat pellets at first til rooted and i put them down all the wy to the bottom of the pellets too. and still the first sign of roots pokin thru are all on the sides of the peat pellets comin out. tahts whe i stick mine into a small starter pot. and just today i give em a dose of veg nutes at 1/4 strength of wat i normally give their mom/donor when i started her on nutes.
  again not sure on the soil cloning but after mine root an they in soil form there i jst water and start nutes as if i would normally wit any my other plants. so far anyway.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 14, 2009)

So i changed the exhaust set up as you can see.
It's much cooler in the room and the r/h went up and the temps. inside the tent down.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 14, 2009)

Your clones will root fine.  The roots pretty much come out of the sides or nodes on the cutting.  Looks to me like you are gonna have some real nice bud there.  Just dont forget, it will take a few weeks for your clones to turn back to official Vedge state.  I just read thru your journal here, and I think you got some great advise and seem to be doing fine.  Patience, is a virtue when it comes to growin' anything.  Good Luck.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2009)

mrk.. the only concern I see, is it looks like you left a quite a few leaves on top.. "IMO".. that may allow for more transpiration than they can stand.  Maybe cut those larger leaces in half, or at least a third off.
  I found, with 100% perlite, that I could leave a 1/2- 3/4 inch of water in the bottom of the tupperware tub. With the plexi over it, "very" little misting is ever needed, because the rh stays relatively high. After 3-5 days, no more dome, and only water(from the bottom) when the tub goes dry. You should have roots in 10-14 days IME.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 15, 2009)

Get DOWN with your bad self, Mr. K!  So glad to help.  You've accomplished so much just since you started this thread.  Your ventilation looks so much better...   just look at that air go!  See how one challenge has opened up all these other new doors?  Just when life seems like it's kicking you the human spirit will prevail!  
 :holysheep:
I thought for sure your dog was a black lab.  It must be the close up angle or am I nuts?  And Avatar is an really odd name for a dog, dude.

Peace!


----------



## JBonez (Jul 15, 2009)

bagseed, most likely "hermie seeds" 

i stay away from bagseed and have a 50/50 male to female ratio on average.

Mrkingford, once you find a true female, clone it. It will provide you with an unlimited supply of girls.

You can buy femmed seeds, i wouldnt, but ive seen great success through a friend of mines grow with fem seeds, couple hermie flowers at the end of flowering, but he got almost a pound out of a 600w light.

good luck


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 15, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> mrk.. the only concern I see, is it looks like you left a quite a few leaves on top.. "IMO".. that may allow for more transpiration than they can stand. Maybe cut those larger leaces in half, or at least a third off.
> I found, with 100% perlite, that I could leave a 1/2- 3/4 inch of water in the bottom of the tupperware tub. With the plexi over it, "very" little misting is ever needed, because the rh stays relatively high. After 3-5 days, no more dome, and only water(from the bottom) when the tub goes dry. You should have roots in 10-14 days IME.


 

Do you think you could copy/paste the photo and use arrows to point to where/what  you want me to cut?
I don't really understand excatly what or where to cut.
What i'm doing now is just watering each day with 6.5 ph water, but after im done typing this i will use a bowl or tray and put some ph'ed water in it to absorb and cover them with a sandwich baggie.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2009)

It may not be necessary. So much depends on other factors.. 
but for what I suggested, clean scissors right across each finger, about where the metric side of the tape is.  Less transpiration, not so top heavy,... :confused2:..
   Cloning is 'easy'... once you find "what works for you".. IMO patience and persistence are the two biggest factors of success..


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 15, 2009)

before i read your post hick i already cut the 2 lowest branches on each plant. 
i also put them in a tray of 6.5 water and covered them.
Did i do wrong by cutting the branches?
I should have waited for your responce first, lol, oh well.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2009)

Its ok to have removed the lower branches, I only have 1 set of branches on my clones.

I would not lay that bag on them, if you dont have a dome dont sweat it I never use one.

Its also perfectly normal; for them to wilt over some but should perk back up in a day or so.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 15, 2009)

i'll take off the bags now, thanks.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2009)

I also do not use the covering of plastic.  I do think once I put a rubbermaid plastic container (kinda see thru) over a group of them.  But, usually I just mist them with a spray bottle.  And then only for the first week or so couple times a day.
Looking good.
(remember, they may not put on a lot of upper growth due to their changing from flower state to vedge state.  When back to vedge they will grow quicker)


----------



## JBonez (Jul 16, 2009)

dont keep the leaves moist either, a periodic spray, but let them dry, it will deplete the leaves of nitrogen faster, and they need that for reserves as they dont have any roots.

gl.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, so i was a ba ba ba baddd boy.
against advice from members here i snipped a small bud and dryed it in the oven.
I trimmed it and smoked a bit. At 1st i thought it tasted like chemicals and i wasn't getting high, so i put a bit more into the bowl and attempted to smoke that.
Well i noticed the deeper i got into the bud the more moist it was and it was too moist to smoke. ( the 2nd bowl was )

I now have it back into the oven and its been 15-20 minutes since i smoked and guess what?, my mind is racing with weird thoughts, and i'm really high.
I'm having trouble concentrating on typing and remembering my train of thought, i even forgot the point of this post now, himmm.

it still fells like a chemical taste and kinda like when you go to the dentist and they give you that gas, THAT !
I'll post again after i smoke the rest in a little bit.
ok bye


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy shat, i am high.

i cant seem to navigate this forum.
i hit buttons and other things come up, this is a weird high.
do you think the forum is having problems/?


----------



## kaotik (Jul 17, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Holy shat, i am high.
> 
> i cant seem to navigate this forum.
> i hit buttons and other things come up, this is a weird high.
> do you think the forum is having problems/?


i don't think it's the forum that's having problems


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

mrk, hold on to the railing! The ride is about to take off. LOL.  I see no one talked about the calibration fluid. Basically, you dip the ph meter into a small amount of it and the reading should match the ph of the test solution. It's available in 4.0 and 7.0 and maybe others. That's it. It just lets you know your meter is in the ballpark. Have fun and keep smiling. btw, quick dried bud always tastes bad. Next time, hang one in a dark closet for a few days. Remember the magic word? Patience!


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 17, 2009)

ok, so i'm going to pack a bowl and be right back....................................................................................................................................................................................:hubba: ..................................:holysheep: 



I'm back ...i notice the high is DEEP. 
i keep rubbing my eyes and squinting.
i forget my sentence prior to typing it and have to erase what i alreasdy typed cause i cant remember what i was thinking when i was typing when i forgot.?

ok, so i'll be back cause i need a walk in the fresh air


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

so hows that for ya MKF  ? :hubba:
  i too took a bud off 2 nites ago an smoked it last nite an wow.  even 4wks into flower mine still packed a good buzz after 2 tokes.
  but hey ya got do wat ya got do to get by tho.
  i got 10 full size girls an the 3 oddballs in budd now so i said to hell wit it an chopped my tetrafoliate last nite due to it sproutin balls liek the other whorled one did in the begining. only this one had em in the buds an wit my eyes there no way i could be able to sit an pick tehm buggers out. it was pretty loaded wit em.
  but either way i still have more an this should get me by til all the others good an fully mature.
  feels good dont it man?
  just wait like benny said





> The ride is about to take off. LOL


  i can only imagine how good the rest will be fully mature if they already got me a better buss than the bull weed they sell here at only 4wks flowering time....  im stoked man.  how bout you??? 
  it'll only get better an better wit every grow now man. trust me...


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 18, 2009)

I was shocked by the high.
it wasn't smooth but it was strong.
I can only imagine what it will be like when fully mature, and its only bagseed.
I also got mollasses yesterday and am going to mix into the nute tea this morning.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

> it wasn't smooth but it was strong.


 lol yeah mine wasnt very smooth either lol.  i fed nutes/water like 3 hours before i noticed it was hermie after checkin it so im guessin all the nutes went blastin into it an i chopped right way cuz this is by far the harshest tastin bud i ever quik dried. lol but still gets me hi. 
  was ya sober a while before smokin it?  i went bout 4 wks without so it felt awesome. i know in few days it prolly wont be as good but oh well.


> I can only imagine what it will be like when fully mature,


 proly twice if not more the size and four times the potency  :hubba: lol


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, so i made a nice tea for the girls.
It consisted of 1 gallon 6.5 water, 1 tablespoon tiger bloom, 2 teaspoons of big bloom and 1 1/2 tablespoons of mollasses.
I brought a cup of 6.5 water to a near boil, added the molasses and waited til it completly blended in and then poured into the rest of the gallon of tea, shook well and fed 1/2 galloon each to the girls with no RO at all.

I know my next comments will not be in accordance with what others do, BUT, my time frame and money dictate i need weed soon, as in 1 week soon.
So people, since its bag seed and i have 2 flowering girls at 5 weeks today, my plan is to cut only 1 plant next week, after the full 6th week and leave the other for another week or 2 depending on how much yeild i get from the 1st one.
My goal is to have enough smoke for my use only, about 1/2oz. week ( but that's the crap i buy, maybe i wont need as much with better weed )

Questions;
1) i just fed the plants, i fiqure maybe in 2-3 days i could flush the one plant?
How is this done? just use 6.5 water and water real heavy til a lot of RO is there?
2) any suggestions to better my taste, yeild ?????

I know it will be better if i wait, but again, its bagseed and i have a few auto's almost ready to flower, so if i plan right i can get bud as i need it without having to deal with the sob i usually deal with, as his weed is only so so and i don't like him much. ( in and out of jail and deals with unsavory characters )


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 18, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> lol yeah mine wasnt very smooth either lol. i fed nutes/water like 3 hours before i noticed it was hermie after checkin it so im guessin all the nutes went blastin into it an i chopped right way cuz this is by far the harshest tastin bud i ever quik dried. lol but still gets me hi.
> was ya sober a while before smokin it? i went bout 4 wks without so it felt awesome. i know in few days it prolly wont be as good but oh well.
> proly twice if not more the size and four times the potency :hubba: lol


 

No i wasn't sober when i smoked it. ( you mean weed sober im guessing ).
I has smoked my usual weed and was on my 4th corona ( which is nothing for me, lol ). 
I just snipped another bud and hung it in my closet to dry.
any comments or answers on above questions?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> 2) any suggestions to better my taste, yeild ?????


Taste no, yeild yes.Dont take samples, dont harvest early and keep your patience.eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Taste no, yeild yes.Dont take samples, dont harvest early and keep your patience.eace:


 

Try to understand HIE, 8 days ago i stopped all my meds except one.
I also no longer allow the nurse to come over.
I NEED to supplement my pain and discomfort NOW !, as i don't want to start up on the meds again, i'd rather fell better for a shorter time than sick for longer.

I have made up my mind on this, i'm just looking for the best advice and way to do it, thanks to all so far............................


----------



## tcbud (Jul 18, 2009)

For taste, flush a few days.
I guess that is my advise.  Just water the heck out of them, letting them drain well.

I dont know how big your plants are, but have you thot of taking maybe a third of the plant?  Takeing the most mature (at the time, would be the center kola) part, one day, then let the rest go for a couple more days?  I have read here that the plant will survive with 2/3 left. I plan on doing this at harvest time, to get the stronger trichs on the lower part of the plant.  Just a thot, that way, you can stagger your drying, more on a "use a day" amount.  Hope that makes sense.  That way the lower branches can have more time to "mature".


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 19, 2009)

does this look like a male or female ?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2009)

If it comes up without hairs, comming out to the calix, it is male.  I am assuming this is one of your auto's?  The center of the plant looks like no hairs, but it is not comming in here real focused. Kinda looks like nanner on the side view, still not really good focused today.... maybe I should go find my glasses.  You want to see those hairs Mr.K.  Makes a female look distinctive.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 19, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> If it comes up without hairs, comming out to the calix, it is male. I am assuming this is one of your auto's? The center of the plant looks like no hairs, but it is not comming in here real focused. Kinda looks like nanner on the side view, still not really good focused today.... maybe I should go find my glasses. You want to see those hairs Mr.K. Makes a female look distinctive.


 

I should know this already, but what part is the calix?

Yes, its a low ryder auto


----------



## Canna Bliss (Jul 19, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I've been trying since 5/9 and zero females, except for my bagseed !  and the blue hash feminized in the 9" pot.
> 
> I can not understand this!


out of all 9 plants I've grown so far. I've only had 1 male. if you arent buying feminized seeds then its pretty much all luck.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 20, 2009)

I know things happen for a reason but i wish i could understand it.
ANOTHER male low ryder.
So, lets count;
10 poison dwarf all males
1 quicksilver didnt germinate
6 out of 10 low ryders are male SO FAR !
3 out of 5 hindu kush seed were mushy and didnt germinate.
only 6 of 26 are still alive and i cant tell yet what they are.

This truely does suck.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 20, 2009)

wow thats sum strong numbers on the male side.
  are any your environment conditions severely off key maybe? im just wonderin if maybe somethin in particular may be stressin em male for the most part. :confused2:
 i would say i would nt order seeds from where ya got those ever aagain to be on safe side....?


----------



## earlmaster09 (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah cant some altered light during 12 12 cause some hermie/male production idk i think i heard that somewhere


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear bout all the males.  I got more than normal this year too, along with more hermies, even one going from male to female!
So, from all your seeds, NOT ONE female?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear bout all the males. I got more than normal this year too, along with more hermies, even one going from male to female!
> So, from all your seeds, NOT ONE female?


 

All i have left is 4 low ryders in the flower tent now.
2 hindu kush not sexed yet
1 blue hash feminized i got free with my order. it will be ready to flower within 2 weeks
1 california hash feminized i got free with my order and it need 3-4 weeks more til flowering.

THATS ALL !
And today i wasnt feeling well and was out of herb from my regular guy. Since he owes me 1oz. i got on him real hard and mean, i think im done with him as he got my point.
So, im out of weed and have little ready to go.
fudge


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Mr K,

Sorry bout the boy...    How are your clones doing?  You'll have a handle on your garden soon...   hang in there!

Peace!


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 20, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hey Mr K,
> 
> Sorry bout the boy... How are your clones doing? You'll have a handle on your garden soon... hang in there!
> 
> Peace!


 
It's nice to know others, even strangers take an interest, thank you.

My clones seem to be doing ok.

Pics soon........................


----------

